# FBI training; politically correct



## SgtAndySipowicz

http://www.jihadwatch.org/2012/02/f...ll-traces-of-truth-about-islam-and-jihad.html

*FBI taking the politically correct route apparently.........*


----------



## CJIS

This is sort of old news. There was another thread here a bit ago that talked about the PC of terrorism and the FBI


----------

